# Los días sábados



## patacon1950

Hola amigos, estoy escribiendo algo y tengo dudas al respecto. ¿Cuál sería la forma correcta de decir?:

1. Las clases serán el día sábado
2. Las clases serán los días sábados
3. Las clases serán los sábados

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Colchonero

En España la 3. Aunque a menudo oigo a amigos argentinos las otras posibilidades.


----------



## Bloodsun

patacon1950 said:


> Hola amigos, estoy escribiendo algo y tengo dudas al respecto. ¿Cuál sería la forma correcta de decir?:
> 
> 1. Las clases serán el día sábado
> 2. Las clases serán los días sábados
> 3. Las clases serán los sábados
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.




Si lo que quieres decir es que las clases se impartirán todos los sábados, debes usar la 2. (preferentemente) o la 3.

Si lo que quieres decir es que las clases (o la clase) se impartirán este sábado en particular, debes usar la 1. 


Saludos.


----------



## patacon1950

Gracias Bloodsun. Oportuna tu aclaración. A lo que me refiero es a unas clases que voy a dictar el próximo año, los sábados.


----------



## kreiner

En España "los días sábados" sonaría bastante raro. Se preferiría "los sábados". No así en otros países.


----------



## Bloodsun

patacon1950 said:


> Gracias Bloodsun. Oportuna tu aclaración. A lo que me refiero es a unas clases que voy a dictar el próximo año, los sábados.



Entonces yo recomendaría la opción 2: "Las clases serán (se impartirán) los días sábados".

Por supuesto, eso para escribirlo en un anuncio. Pero si alguien te pregunta, tú dirás simplemente "serán los sábados".


Saludos.


----------



## Agró

En España es muy raro que el nombre del día de la semana vaya precedido por la palabra "día/días":

*días de la semana*. 
*3.* En el español americano es bastante frecuente que aparezcan en aposición a la palabra _día,_ uso normal en el español medieval y clásico del que también quedan restos en algunas zonas de España: _«Aquella fue mi última conversación con ella, el día miércoles de la semana pasada»_ (Serrano _Corazón _[Chile 2001]); _«Esta romería se ha celebrado el día lunes de Pascua de Pentecostés»_ (_DNavarra _[Esp.] 20.5.99).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## patacon1950

Gracias a todos por sus oportunos comentarios. Feliz día.


----------



## Bloodsun

patacon1950 said:


> Feliz día.



¿Hoy es el día de qué? 

Tal vez quieras decir "buen día". En ese caso, ¡igualmente!


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Si en un solo dia dan todas las clases será la número uno, si las darán en varios dias serán la numero uno o dos indistintamente.


----------



## cbrena

En España, sin duda, únicamente la 3. "los sábados" o si es en un único sábado "el sábado"

¿Suena muy mal nuestro uso (sin usar _día_) en los demás paises hispanohablantes?


----------



## Peón

cbrena said:


> ¿Suena muy mal nuestro uso (sin usar _día_) en los demás paises hispanohablantes?


 
Para nada: aquí "los sábados" o "los días sábados", suenan igual de bien.

Saludos


----------



## David_3333

cbrena said:


> ¿Suena muy mal nuestro uso (sin usar _día_) en los demás paises hispanohablantes?



No, para nada, "los sábados", es de uso muy normal. Ahora, lo que yo siempre había creído, es que lo correcto es "los día sábado" (sábado en singular). A mí me suena algo raro "los días sábados". ¿Que opinan?


----------



## Peón

David_3333 said:


> No, para nada, "los sábados", es de uso muy normal. Ahora, lo que yo siempre había creído, es que lo correcto es "los día sábado" (sábado en singular). A mí me suena algo raro "los días sábados". ¿Que opinan?


 
A mí me suena incorrecto. Pero confieso que también la oí, al igual que
"los días sábado" y "los sábado" (aunque no sé si es intencional o porque algunos se comen las eses).


----------



## clares3

Hola
Lo de anteponer el término día al día de la semana sólo lo he empezado a oir por España desde que arreció la inmigración de sudamericanos, sobre todo de ecuatorianos, que siempre lo usan. Lo normal por acá es decir sólo "el sábado próximo" o "las clases se impartirán el sábado (o los sábados)"


----------



## ricardofelipe

Creo que, para elegir entre la opción 2 y la 3, dependerá de la nacionalidad de aquellos a quienes vaya dirigido.
Me parece que si son españoles, la opción 3 es la adecuada, para latinoamericanos sería mejor la opción 2.


----------



## Aviador

Peón said:


> A mí me suena incorrecto. Pero confieso que también la oí, al igual que
> "los días sábado" y "los sábado" (aunque no sé si es intencional o porque algunos se comen las eses).


Pues, al contrario, a mí me suena raro eso de pluralizar _sábado_ y _domingo_: _los sábados_, _los domingos_; es que de niño aprendí que los días de la semana no se pluralizaban. Más aún cuando estos dos son los únicos días de la semana que se usan en plural: si se puede decir _sabados_ y _domingos_, ¿por qué no decir _lúneses_, _márteses_, _miércoleses_, etc.?

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Aviador said:


> ¿por qué no decir _lúneses_, _márteses_, _miércoleses_, etc.?



Quizás por el origen de los nombres. Sábado y Domingo vienen de adjetivos latinos, el resto, de genitivos, que no precisan concordar en género y número con el sustantivo que modifican.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:

*f) **Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -s o en -x.* Si son monosílabos o polisílabos agudos, forman el plural añadiendo _-es: tos, _pl._ toses; vals, _pl._ valses, fax, _pl._ faxes; compás, _pl._ compases; francés, _pl._ franceses_. En el resto de los casos, permanecen invariables: _crisis,_ pl. _crisis;_ _tórax,_ pl. _tórax;_ _fórceps,_ pl. _fórceps_. Es excepción a esta regla la palabra _dux,_ que, aun siendo monosílaba, es invariable en plural: _los dux_. También permanecen invariables los polisílabos agudos cuando se trata de voces compuestas cuyo segundo elemento es ya un plural: _ciempiés,_ pl. _ciempiés_ (no _ciempieses_); _buscapiés, _pl._ buscapiés_ (no _buscapieses_), _pasapurés,_ pl. _pasapurés_ (no _pasapureses_).

Saludos


----------



## Bloodsun

Aviador said:


> Más aún cuando estos dos son los únicos días de la semana que se usan en plural: si se puede decir _sabados_ y _domingos_, ¿por qué no decir _lúneses_, _márteses_, _miércoleses_, etc.?



Eso es fácil: por que lunes, martes, miércoles, jueves y viernes ya terminan en *s*, por lo cual no se modifica el plural. Sábado y domingo sí permiten agregarles la *s* para el plural.


----------



## kreiner

Aviador said:


> Pues, al contrario, a mí me suena raro eso de pluralizar _sábado_ y _domingo_: _los sábados_, _los domingos_; es que de niño aprendí que los días de la semana no se pluralizaban. Más aún cuando estos dos son los únicos días de la semana que se usan en plural: si se puede decir _sabados_ y _domingos_, ¿por qué no decir _lúneses_, _márteses_, _miércoleses_, etc.?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Porque el plural de lunes, martes... es igualmente lunes, martes..., del mismo modo que el plural de análisis no es análisises, sino análisis.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Bloodsun said:


> Eso es fácil: por que lunes, martes, miércoles, jueves y viernes ya terminan en *s*, por lo cual no se modifica el plural. Sábado y domingo sí permiten agregarles la *s* para el plural.


 Perdona, pero no es totalmente así. Tos acaba en "s" y su plural es "toses".
Mira mi anterior "post" del DPD.

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Perdona, pero no es totalmente así. Tos acaba en "s" y su plural es "toses".
> Mira mi anterior "post" del DPD.
> 
> Saludos


  Pero los días de la semana terminados en s no llevan el acento sobre la última sílaba. Autobús hace al plural autobuses, arnés hace arneses, pero virus no hace víruses, sino virus.


----------



## Aviador

Gracias, Miguel, Paco, Bloodsun y kreiner. Me quedo tranquilo.
De todas formas, ¿hay otros que como yo usen _sábado_ y _domingo_ siempre en singular? Como expuse antes, es así como lo aprendí de niño, ¿o es que soy muy antigüito?

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Perdona, pero no es totalmente así. Tos acaba en "s" y su plural es "toses".
> Mira mi anterior "post" del DPD.



Yo hablaba del caso particular de los días de la semana.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Como puse antes , según el DPD, los nombres de los días de la semana siguen las reglas generales para formar el plural

*Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -s o en -x.* *Si son monosílabos o polisílabos agudos, forman el plural añadiendo -es:*

_Lunes (llana), martes (llana), jueves (llana),miércoles (esdrújula) por lo tanto, según la regla, no se añade -es para el plural._

_Para sábado y domingo no hay ningún inconveniente para el plural "sábados y domingos"._

_Saludos_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Abundando en el tema, del DPD:

*días de la semana*. *1. *Los sustantivos que designan los cinco primeros días de la semana permanecen invariables en plural: _los lunes, los martes, los miércoles, los jueves, los viernes _(→  plural, 1f); los otros dos forman el plural añadiendo _-s: los sábados, los domingos._

_Saludos de nuevo_


----------



## kreiner

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Como puse antes , según el DPD, los nombres de los días de la semana siguen las reglas generales para formar el plural
> 
> *Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -s o en -x.* *Si son monosílabos o polisílabos agudos, forman el plural añadiendo -es:*
> 
> _Lunes (llana), martes (llana), jueves (llana),miércoles (esdrújula) por lo tanto, según la regla, no se añade -es para el plural._
> 
> _Para sábado y domingo no hay ningún inconveniente para el plural "sábados y domingos"._
> 
> _Saludos_


 
Perfectamente . Perdón por no haberme fijado en la referencia al post anterior


----------



## Bloodsun

No creo que haya ningún desacuerdo. Plurales: Lunes, martes, miércoles, jueves, viernes, sábados, domingos, osvaldos... 

Estamos todos de acuerdo con el DPD. 

Aviador, si para ti sábado y domingo no tienen plural, ¿dices "nos juntaremos todos los sábado del mes?". A mi me suena un poco raro, como que exige una s...

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Bloodsun said:


> [...]
> Aviador, si para ti sábado y domingo no tienen plural, ¿dices "nos juntaremos todos los sábado del mes?". A mi me suena un poco raro, como que exige una s...
> 
> Saludos.


Sí entiendo tu extrañeza, pero es que lo aprendí así y de pronto me di cuenta de que otros pluralizaban _sábado_ y _domingo_; tuve entonces que consultar el diccionario para confirmar que esto es correcto. No es que desconozca que esos nombres tienen plural, sino que estoy habituado a la forma invariable.
¿Puedo insistir en mi pregunta de si otros también usan sólo sábado y domingo? ¿Sabe alguien si la forma invariable de estos nombres era antiguamente la norma o si es sólo mi imaginación?

Gracias.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por la zona en la que estoy y en mi Cartagena (España) natal se utiliza los sábados.

Saludos


----------



## Owttye

Aviador said:


> Sí entiendo tu extrañeza, pero es que lo aprendí así y de pronto me di cuenta de que otros pluralizaban _sábado_ y _domingo_; tuve entonces que consultar el diccionario para confirmar que esto es correcto. No es que desconozca que esos nombres tienen plural, sino que estoy habituado a la forma invariable.
> ¿Puedo insistir en mi pregunta de si otros también usan sólo sábado y domingo? ¿Sabe alguien si la forma invariable de estos nombres era antiguamente la norma o si es sólo mi imaginación?
> 
> Gracias.


Nunca he visto ni oído tal cosa. Claro que se pluraliza.
Creo que sólo es tu imaginación. 

Saludos.


----------

